# question



## greentree (Sep 19, 2006)

bad things are not happeneing to the plants,they look pretty good,but i have a question on how long to let them grow before harvet,they have been growing since may ,so can i get a pro's opinoin from my helpfull moderators,or friends,i will post pics on later today,so you guys can see what they look like,havent been around in a while so hey to my friends


----------



## Mutt (Sep 19, 2006)

They should be close if outdoor. (mod note: this thread needs to move to Harvest/curing section).
There is a sticky in that section that will show when to harvest posted by Hick.


----------



## greentree (Sep 20, 2006)

thank for reply mutt,but there inside,would they still be close to harvest,oh yea i have two that are really short but really full(top heavy)why is that?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 20, 2006)

how long have you had your lights on 12/12?


----------



## greentree (Sep 21, 2006)

since july,i think


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 21, 2006)

indicas usually take between 6 and 8 weeks to finish..sativas can take up to 12 or 13 weeks. the best way to tell when it harvest is to go by the trouble of the trichs..do you have a maginaifying glass?


----------



## greentree (Sep 21, 2006)

yes i do


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 21, 2006)

have you looked at the trichs?


----------



## greentree (Sep 21, 2006)

no i havent looked,not quiet sure what to look for,its my first grow(indoors)


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 21, 2006)

there is a very good pic in the sticky at the top of this drying and curing section...shows you what you want to know.   youll know what the trichs are after you look at that pic and then look at your plant.


----------



## greentree (Sep 21, 2006)

the trich is looking good i think.lol,but i found out when i planted them,april 20th,about 100 to 120 days old,been on 12/12 for like75/80 days and some of the white hairs are turning orange/red color,is that bad?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 21, 2006)

its not bad....its because its maturing..


----------



## greentree (Sep 21, 2006)

how much longer should i let it grow?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 22, 2006)

*Whats up greentree. What you need to look at is the trichromes on the plant. They look like sugar coating the leaves. The trichromes start out clear, then get cloudy, then get amber. What you are looking for is cloudy to amber trichromes. Here is a chart to better help ya out atleast i hope.*


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 22, 2006)

keep a close eye on those trichomes, that's how you tell. Harvest when they are  cloudy, and some amber. You can tell, make sure you don't pick them too late because then you won't a good cure.


----------



## greentree (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the help,they look kinda cloudy,if i could get the pic smaller i would put them on here so you guys could see them,WHAT WOULD BE MY BEST APROACH AT HARVESTING AND HANGING?TO GET THE BEST RESULTS


----------



## Tonto (Sep 22, 2006)

greentree said:
			
		

> thanks for the help,they look kinda cloudy,if i could get the pic smaller i would put them on here so you guys could see them,WHAT WOULD BE MY BEST APROACH AT HARVESTING AND HANGING?TO GET THE BEST RESULTS


 
Take the advice of Mutt and ftw2012, read the sticky thread at the top of this section, it will answer that question in great detail. Do you have any pics?  

Also, what color are your trichs?


----------

